# which is the best clinic for over 40's



## Cjfs (Apr 10, 2016)

hello i am brand new to this forum and looking into ivf as struggling with secondary infertility and im 43.5. We are in qatar where ivf is not an option, so will have to travel anyway. So which is the BEST clinic for us over 40's? Working with own eggs initially but open to donor eggs. But which have great success rate, tonnes of experience with odler mums, and cost is still good. Thanks so much and baby dust to all!


----------



## nancy6ross (Apr 8, 2016)

Hello 
If you don't mind I will leave my comment here to, so I will be able to see what is going on what are the news. 
I'm looking for clinic myself. 
Where are you from? Are you considering only local clinics? 
I'm 59 and have a daughter from first marriage, she is 26 now. She works at pediatrisian clinic in Hungary. She is married for 2 years but they don't plan to have children yet and I feel really lonely now when she is so far away. I feel a lot of energy to put up one more child. I have money and time to do it, I need only hepl of doctors, who can make a mother even at almost 60.
Last year my daugter been on pediatrisiah confernce in Ukraine, they visit different clinics not only kids hospitald but reproductive also, she told me she was very surprised by the level of the medicine and development for such a not long time of the existance of clinics.

I would apprisiate a lot if someone who knoe anything will write here, or may be in privet message


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi *Cjfs*, I am sorry you are going through this. I do hope you wll get recommendations on best ivf clinics from other ladies on this forum. I could advice Invicta clinics in Poland (if you consider any European ifv clinics) cause of high success rates, clear price policy, friendly and knowledgeable docs and staff, and from 1 week waiting time for de. You would also find helpful comments and reviews on http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0
Hope it helps xx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Cjfs and Miamiamo,

Miamiamo,

Just wondered if you have had treatment at Invicta as you do take the trouble to post on many boards to recommend them?  What are they like in terms of information on the donors for example?  Why are they so good for over 40s?  Their success rates give no stats for over 40s or for anything else to be frank!

Cjfs.  

Some of the best clinics for over 40s are in the USA, but not sure if that's an option open to you?  After the US the UK has the next best stats and experience with over 40s (especially ARGC and the Lister in London).

Going abroad I would imagine that well established clinics like the IVI group in Spain also have experience with own egg ivf.

After that, you need to ask the clinics directly about LIVE BIRTH at your age as any other stat is meaningless as most clinics record a positive pregnancy test as a success even if the woman then goes on to miscarry that pregnancy.

Having got pregnant with 2 UK clinics (LFC and Lister) and with Cornell in New York at the ages of 
43 - 44.5 I would really recommend that route to your best chance with OE.

Best of luck,

D xxx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi *daisyg* I have just started treatment at Invicta and have been satisfied. I have few friends in Gdansk and all ladies have undergone treatment at Invicta, so I get first-hand experiences. Prof Lukashuk is extremely experienced and clinics are known cause of technologically most advanced treatment options- that's why I have recommended them on the thread. In terms of de info you can read on invictaclinics com/how-to-choose-egg-donor/. 
But unfortunately I do not have detailed info to answer all yr questions. If you need info on 40+ success rate, mail them, they usually respond promptly and for sure you will get detailed stats. If you need more info, pm. Hope it helps. xx

/links


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Miamiamo,


But why are you recommending them for own egg over 40 treatment without actually knowing what their success rates are?


D xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Daisy, if you want I could mail a clinic to ask stats. 
They presented all stats on their previous web page. Their current webpage contains more content ref ivf.  Before I posted my answer I had been searching Polish Google trying to find their old page with stats to paste it for you. Unfortunately most ex pages have been redirected.

xx


----------



## Poppy41London (Apr 8, 2015)

Miamiamo, we can all email or find statistics ourselves, but I think the question is more why you would suggest this clinic specifically for over 40's when it sounds like you don't seem to know whether they have a particularly high success rate with older women using own egg? While a clinic can be good in many ways, not all clinics have good results with women over the age of 40 with own egg, and that is what the initial poster was asking about. 

Out of curiosity, as it looks like you are only just starting your first cycle in Poland, is your knowledge of that clinic mainly based on other people you know who went there (you said you have some friends who did), or do you know people personally who work there? You just seem so supportive of that clinic in particular so wondering.

Good luck with your current/upcoming cycle too. Hope it's a success. X


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi Poppy41London, as I posted above clinics previous webpage (about 3-4 months ago) reported success rates by age - 25, 25-40 and 40+ , if I remember well.
For the first time ever I heard about them about 10 years ago, when my friend got finally pregnant after 5 years of ttc. She was a "difficult" patient and only Lukashuk digged deeper to solve her problem. I have done as much research as possible also checking out Russian (Polish ones- as Poland based) reviews and comments as clinics treat many Russian speaking ladies. I come across opinions even from Kazakhstan. And as I wrote few friends from Poland undergone treatment successfully. For many years I supported my friends and know how they struggled and everybody was happy when they finally succeeded. So, my knowledge is mainly based on current users opinions and recommendations of my friends. And, of course, I "met" few persons, who work there as I wrote I visited Invicta in Gdansk. Poppy41London- I am a teacher, who is afraid of niddles  I read much on this forum and post only when I assume that info might occasionally be helpful (not always as it seems, sorry ladies). If I guess info on Altra Vita or Biotexcom would be helpful, I post. But not all clinics offer stats or detailed info on their websites or I come across positive comments. I also like sharing articles/sources/ services I stumbled across while surfing the Web.  

And it is really great when someone wants to know more. Thank you 

Good luck on your journey  xx


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

CJFS 

have you considered a  shortime hop to dubai? If you are considering OE you can look at Fakhi, Borne Hall (linked with the clinic in uk) and Conceive which is actually in Sharjah 

DE not allowed so you might look at Greece or Cyprus who have reputations among the older cyclers but you are far from the upper age so your options are more open. 

Spanish clinics seem to have some of the best overall statistics - the difficulty is as daisy is referring to is pinning down stats on specific age groups is tricky. 

My advice is select a number of clinic's based on convenience  (you might be there and back several times!) Reputation (some clinics have veritable fan clubs based on their client care) cost of course and absolutely their success rates. 

Good luck to you!!


----------



## Poppy41London (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi Miamiamo, don't worry, it's not that your input is unhelpful, it's good to know your experience and that of others you know too who have been there. I think it's just that with women like myself who are over 40 - maybe you are too? - when we are looking for clinics, especially if it involves travel to another country, we are looking for something very specific in terms of them having experience and success with slightly older ladies trying to get pregnant. This is especially the case if wanting to use own eggs as a lot of clinics will offer egg donor and that's quite different in terms of success rates.

Thanks for explaining though and sounds like you are somewhere you feel confident in and know others who struggled and had success there so that's great. Hopefully you will be successful shortly too. And I know what you mean about needles, I am also scared of them but I guess we just have to do whatever is needed to achieve our goal. You will be fine I am sure.

Best of luck, P.


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

If your in Qatar it might be worth speaking to Concieve in Dubai/Sharjah I personally have found them very honest and suppportive 😘


----------



## Saska (Nov 9, 2014)

Check out ARGC. Very good stats for over 40s.


----------

